

Ask HN: Okay to post iPhone apps? - quantize

I see a lot of people asking for reviews on their web apps.  I was wondering if it's okay to ask for reviews/promote an iPhone app/game that you have developed.<p>I just released my second iPhone game and it's picked up a lot of momentum on the app store, so I figure posting it here could help me out a lot.  I would like to know if this practice is looked down on by the HN community.
======
grinich
If you spend time making something, feel free to post it. Just use good
judgement.

------
vishaldpatel
People have posted their iPhone apps here before.

------
mwerty
I am turned off by all paywalls. So if I click a link and have to pay to see
what your app does, it degrades my experience.

------
Tichy
Just have a nice website ready explaining the app, because not everybody has
an iPhone or is willing to pay for an app.

------
maqr
I'm getting ready to release my first real app and plan on making an appeal to
HN for advice and suggestions. I'm trying to make it HN-worthy so I'll feel
comfortable posting it :)

